# Ask The Experts..



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

my uncle has just bought a pocket watch on the bay that was made by one of his ancestors...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160541082162#ht_5830wt_1139

Can anyone recommend a good repairer, who would be able to get it back into working condition?

Is it worth getting the dial restored?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

You could try Roy are fearless leader or Chris Heal FBHI

The watch appears to have a Verge escapement, the fusee chain is off and needs repairing and as regards the "cogs loose" inside well it could end up a big expensive job and not many people these days can start making and cutting verge escape wheels........another story of lack of funding and a dying trade of watchmakers. 

I would personally leave the dial as it is, gentle cleaning with a toothbrush and some washing up liquid will remove the dirt out of the cracks and make it look much more presentable, of course cleaning it with dial removed from the movement. Dial repairing and reglazing is going to be a three figure some......... and also takes away the originality of the watch.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice bit of family history. From my observations it would appear that the balance wheel staff is broken and the fusee chain is also broken both hard parts to replicate and be very costly but could be done. This does not detract from admiring the skill it took to make this watch but time has taken it's toll.

No harm in asking an expert for an estimate. Below is a link to repairers in your area.

http://www.bhi.co.uk/repairer.html#PRSEE


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the information.


----------

